# Biggun's Channel Cat



## JignPig Guide

I rarely go out for Channel Cats. But when I do. I go to the number one spot in the country, with a lifelong friend, 50+ year old man, who has been fishing the area since he was 8-years old. Scott Heston from Captain Scott's Catfish Charter. 
We threw these big ones back after the picture. But we filled a full size cooler with a great mess of Channel Cats in a 3-hour trip onto Sandusky Bay. 
Then on the following day. I took him over to West Harbor for bass. And we hauled in over 40-bass on a 4-hour trip.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

There are some monsters in the bay, even possibly that mythical, 30lber channel cat!!! What an awesome fishery, congratulations!!!


----------



## Scott Heston

Here are a few cats from last weekend with my son Steve Heston and his wife Brandi.


----------



## dwa66

Nice cats..


----------



## JignPig Guide

Awesome Catfish fillets! I have fried some of our catch. Oh my God. It tastes awesome.


----------



## Flathead76

There is no better place in Ohio to catch channel catfish than Sandusky bay. Last year I took my daughter on the boat for catfish. After her third fish she refused to reel in any more fish because her arms hurt. That took a total of 20 minutes.


----------



## CountryKat

I am wanting to get up this year but I'll have to fish from shore.


----------



## Scott Heston

We have been catching 30 inch catfish on almost every trip. I like to throw the big cats back but you are not required to do so.


----------

